
People who live in smart-houses, shouldn't throw parties - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2018/11/people-who-live-in-smart-houses-shouldnt-throw-parties/
======
corecoder
I hope it stays this way, because smart houses are a bad idea.

